# Barn Fire



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

There was a large barn about half hour from me that caught on fire overnight. Aerial view of the aftermath looks like possibly caused by green hay? There were cattle in the barn but they were rescued. A crew is on scene investigating. This is the second barn fire I'm aware of in last 6 months.

http://myfox8.com/2017/05/18/crews-investigating-large-barn-fire-in-climax/


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

What a mess.

Fire scares me like nothing else.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Personally I don't think the hay started it, we've had a few around here that even with foam smoldered for weeks afterwards cause once the hay is actually burning it's very difficult to put out as it usually starts in the middle of the stack and can build an incredible amount of heat.


----------



## Amelia Farms (May 16, 2012)

That's a couple miles down the road from me. Heard the sirens last night but did not know what it was all about til now.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

Amelia Farms said:


> That's a couple miles down the road from me. Heard the sirens last night but did not know what it was all about til now.


Let us know what the cause was if you hear it through the grapevine.

Here's a follow up:

http://myfox8.com/2017/05/18/prized-show-cows-saved-from-barn-fire-in-climax/


----------

